

Bruce Schneier: Why the NSA's Defense of Mass Data Collection Makes No Sense - trauco
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2013/10/why-the-nsas-defense-of-mass-data-collection-makes-no-sense/280715/

======
diydsp
Some of the clearest articulation on the matter I have ever read. I'm proud to
see Bruce in such a high-profile magazine.

"Third, this assertion leads to absurd conclusions. Mandatory cameras in
bedrooms could become okay, as long as there were rules governing when the
government could look at the recordings."

~~~
devx
I also thought his explanation for why this stuff is unconstitutional, and
more importantly, _immoral_ , was one of the clearest I've read online. I hope
he gets called to Congress hearings so they hear him say the same things
there, too.

